# Receptor (ir) control de volumen encendido y apagado para amplificador



## OLIVER8520 (May 29, 2009)

estoy contruyendo un amplificador con el tda 7377 y se me metio a la cabeza hacer un circuito para controlar el volumen por señales infrarrojas y con pulsadores para bajar y subir el volumen y claro esta mute y un switch para prender y apagar el problema esque noce como hacerlo       menos mal que existe este foro donde hay mentes magestuosas que me pueden ayudar,

desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 29, 2009)

oliver8520 dijo:
			
		

> estoy contruyendo un amplificador con el tda 7377 y se me metio a la cabeza hacer un circuito para controlar el volumen por señales infrarrojas y con pulsadores para bajar y subir el volumen y claro esta mute y un switch para prender y apagar el problema esque noce como hacerlo



Mirá el preamplificador de este link: http://www.mhennessy.f9.co.uk/preamp/index.htm
No es que tengas que hacer ese mismo preamplificador, pero en él explican como hacer el control de volumen mediante mando infrarojo.

No vayas a creer que es sencillo, por que tienes que usar un microcontrolador para decodificar las señales de control remoto, mas un chip especialmente diseñado para control de volumen logarítmico en pasos muy pequeños (que lo fabrica Texas y tal vez puedas conseguir que te envíen samples).

Acá hay otro mas sencillo...pero mas limitado también: http://sound.whsites.net/project110.htm
Lo bueno de este último es que te venden los PCB listos para usar y el microcontrolador ya programados. Tiene control de volumen y MUTE...pero hasta ahí llega...no hay posibilidad de agregar nada.

Saludos!


----------



## OLIVER8520 (May 29, 2009)

estoy inmensamente agradesido el segundo me servira pero quiero saber si es para mono o estereo y si se puede conjtrolar con uin control remoto rca ,es lo ultimo muchas gracias por su colaboracion


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 29, 2009)

oliver8520 dijo:
			
		

> quiero saber si es para mono o estereo y si se puede conjtrolar con uin control remoto rca



Andamos flojos en inglés...eh?

a) Es para mono O stereo, por que usa un potenciómetro motorizado que puede venir en mono o stereo.
b) Solo se puede usar con el control remoto que propone ahí y con ningun otro. Esa es una de las limitaciones que tiene. Dice que usa un protocolo de Sony, así que si tienes un equipo Sony cerca, recomienda NO USAR ESTE CONTROL REMOTO.

Saludos!


----------



## OLIVER8520 (Jun 3, 2009)

*como puedo agregar pulsadores para subir o bajar volumen dejando el potenciómetro motorizado o no.
*como programo el pic.

agradesco su atensión y sus ayudas 

gracias


----------

